# Has anyone heard good things about Verus food?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been looking into switching off TOTW and I'm trying to find an etho free food. Thrall will not eat raw, and I feel like Orijen is too high in protein for my lazy dogs lol. The girl at the store was raving about Verus' fish formula, I think called opticoat. On dogfoodanalysis it gets 3 stars, but the most recent review is 5 years old, and seems to no longer be accurate, as it said the company does not claim to be etho free, which they do now. I want to feed a fish based formula, etho free, and preferably 20-25% protein or less, any suggestions? I already give the dogs carrots and green beans to cut the fat and protein a bit, so I will continue that, but most foods seem to have upwards of 40% protein, which is much higher than totw.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> I have been looking into switching off TOTW and I'm trying to find an etho free food. Thrall will not eat raw, and I feel like Orijen is too high in protein for my lazy dogs lol. The girl at the store was raving about Verus' fish formula, I think called opticoat. On dogfoodanalysis it gets 3 stars, but the most recent review is 5 years old, and seems to no longer be accurate, as it said the company does not claim to be etho free, which they do now. I want to feed a fish based formula, etho free, and preferably 20-25% protein or less, any suggestions? I already give the dogs carrots and green beans to cut the fat and protein a bit, so I will continue that, but most foods seem to have upwards of 40% protein, which is much higher than totw.


VerUs is a VERY good dog food.. If you look at some of my post about food I mention in for a while now. 
My friend who shows, & works Huskeys lives by it.

You will see a difference in your dogs coat, & energy by switching


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> VerUs is a VERY good dog food.. If you look at some of my post about food I mention in for a while now.
> My friend who shows, & works Huskeys lives by it.
> 
> You will see a difference in your dogs coat, & energy by switching


Thanks Deb, do you think the low rating on Dogfoodanalysis is just because their info is 5 years out of date? That was my only real concern, the low rating.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Thanks Deb, do you think the low rating on Dogfoodanalysis is just because their info is 5 years out of date? That was my only real concern, the low rating.


Hun I dont follow that Dogfoodanalysis b/c its people like us to judge the food .. Not the actual food itself. If not enough folks are using a food its going to be judged badly or have lack of judgement
It is best to study ingredients, know what should & shouldnt be in dog food then make a good desicion from there. 
Just remember not all foods work on dogs the same.. Blue Buffalo in all it forms is a GREAT dogfood but not good for all dogs. Just like Evo (I personally do not like it have seen more problems on it then good) but folks swear by it. No different then the one you are on now TOTW. I personally believe they ask to much for it and the ingredients are basically the same as VerUs & Diamond Naturals. 
What gets dogs the most is the process of the way they bake it. Just like in humans I can make a chicken veggie meal & so could a friend but what we add to make someone sick or not sick.

Hope this helps you understand.


----------

